# Farenheit DVD install questions



## mrjamaica98mx (Mar 28, 2012)

i have a Farenheit DVD 7 inch flip out and i can't figure out how to get the player to remember the settings. Everytime i turn the car on it returns to factory settings( please help)
------------------
2001 nissan mmaxima
-------------------------
Product Identifiers
Brand Farenheit
Model TID-897NRB
UPC 23755010995
MPN TID897NRB

------------------
more detailed
1.red-red 2. yellow-yellow








dvd player power button lights up then quickly goes out..........
3. red-red +yellow+yellow all together system powers on functions








4. when i turn the key off and on again -last setting is not saved goes back to factory <new> settings 
i have tried everything about 8 hours and i am stompped thanks for any help............


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

need to put a volt meter on the yellow wire and make sure it keeps power with the ignition off.


----------



## mrjamaica98mx (Mar 28, 2012)

ty for reply will try


----------

